# Lindsay Lohan zeigt sich nackt für 3,5 Millionen



## Mandalorianer (8 März 2011)

*Sie zieht sich für Terry Richardson aus
Lindsay Lohan zeigt sich nackt für 3,5 Millionen​*

Obwohl Lindsay Lohan (24) vielleicht bald ins Gefängnis muss, arbeitet sie weiter fleißig an ihrem Comeback in Hollywood. Wie der Mirror berichtet, soll die Sängerin und Schauspielerin einen 3,5 Millionen Dollar-Vertrag unterzeichnet haben, der Lindsay in einem Fotobuch von Terry Richardson (45) komplett nackt zeigen wird. „Da wird ziemlich viel nackte Haut zu sehen sein - manche grafisch und manche sukzessiv. Es wird auf jeden Fall ein richtiges Statement-Buch.“

Über drei Millionen Dollar soll der Fotograf Terry Richardson der tief verschuldeten Lindsay geboten haben. Der Künstler möchte auch noch andere Stars in seinem Buch verewigen und hat sich Madonnas (52) Buch „Sex“ aus dem Jahr 1992 als Vorbild genommen. So soll in dem skandalträchtigen Werk unter anderem auch James Franco (32) zu sehen sein.

Lindsay versucht durch diese Aktion wieder Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken – und das Geld könnte sie sicher auch gut gebrauchen. Obwohl sie erst vor kurzem die Hauptrolle in dem Film „Escaping the Game“ bekommen hat, konnte sie dem Angebot von Terry Richardson anscheinend einfach nicht widerstehen. Mit den Bilder wird die 24-Jährige sicher die gewünschte Publicity bekommen. 

*
Gruss Gollum:WOW:*


----------



## Q (8 März 2011)

Also das würde mein Budget sprengen...  :thx:


----------



## UTux (8 März 2011)

Na da freue ich mich doch auf die Veröffentlichung. :thx:


----------



## ricky26 (8 März 2011)

ich freu mich schon auf die bilder


----------



## boy 2 (8 März 2011)

OK! Danke!


----------



## Katzun (9 März 2011)

auf die bilder bin ich gespannt


----------



## Punisher (9 März 2011)

Ob sich das für Richardson rechnet?


----------



## frank63 (9 März 2011)

Der Reiz ist doch vielfach so, das man nicht alles sieht...


----------



## tommie3 (9 März 2011)

Von der hat man doch schon alles gesehen.


----------

